# Moving soon...need lots of prayers!!!



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

The last few weeks have been kind of a blur. My husband has taken a full contract subbing position in the Twin Cities, and we will be moving in just a few weeks (the 18th of January). 

The thing we really need prayer on is housing; Now, we have one apartment complex that we have been approved for, however, I will have to part with my dear Sophie dog... 

Hubby talked to a friend yesterday who told him to look online at a different website listing; we found a different place and will be veiwing it as soon as we get back from Utah on the 1st. This is a much bigger place, and we won't have to place Sophie in a different home. Please pray that this place works out for us!!!! It is also ALOT closer to where my husband works, so less travel time in chaotic traffic...a good thing for him...Lol!

Another thing to pray for is a job for me; I really would like to find a Youth Ministry based job...I don't mind dog grooming, but that is not where my passion lies, and now that we are going to be out of the small town, there should be more opportunities. 

I wonder if any of us will be sane by the 18th?? haha!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

You certainly will have my thoughts and best wishes- but on a practical note, maybe you could contact the local rescues and humane societies in that area- the ones here carry a listing of places that accept pets. 
What will happen to your goaties?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

My prayers for you too!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My prayers are with you too.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers for you and your hubby!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the move - I to am wondering about your precious goaties.

I will be praying that if the one doesnt' work out God provides the right place that includes Sophie


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Prayers coming your way. I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

My goats and horse will be trailered to my parents home temporarily...I am hoping that once I am able to find a job, and can find a decent place to board Pride, I can move him and Mystic to the cities. I have a couple of places I need to call, and find out availability; but job needs to come first; they will be fine at my parents for a while...not quite as loved as they are used to, but, well, atleast I don't have to sell them!!! Mira will be picked up as soon as Hornless can arrange transportation for her, so it will just be Mystic and lil' Roo; the bucky boy will stay at my parents even after I find a boarding situation, simply because I am pretty sure I won't be quite so lucky to find a place that will accept a stinky boy too...Lol! He will have a buck and wether buddy there anyway, which is better than being separate. And Pride and Mystic get along great, so they can go together if I can find the right place. 

ETR...I already have a friend who will take Sophie if I can't take her, so long as her husband doesn't decide at the last minute to say no; I don't have anything against shelters, but I won't send a black dog back there, no matter how friendly she is. She was the only black puppy in a litter of ten; all of her siblings were adopted out, and she was left at the shelter for 7 months of her life. Black dogs just don't adopt well...and I won't send Sophie into a shelter situation where she could sit for months...she would go absolutely insane without a job. I have volunteered at a couple of different rescue organizations and this is how it is at all of them; black dogs don't adopt well at all...light colored dogs go like crazy. Same with black cats...those will stay in a shelter forever, or wind up put down...it's sad, and I wonder sometimes how much of the black cat superstition carries over to dogs...because people sure don't rush to the black dogs...whether they are super cute 8 week old pups, or older dogs...


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

No- you check the shelters because they list apartments that take pets- at least here.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

When we searched online, we were able to narrow our search that included pets. So that's not a problem, it's the size of my girl that has been an issue...most places are cool with the cats, and our smaller dog, but they all want dogs under 40 lbs in these apartments; I won't even mention to them that our corgi is also part pit...cause alot of them have restrictions on those too! 

However, we are viewing a place on the 1st that has no problem with her size, and is even closer to dog parks, and other places to exercise our dogs; a huge plus. The other place was next to highways...and some of the other places we had checked out had HUGE pet deposits (and still the 40 lb restriction), so we didn't even consider those at this point. We are first on the list for the place we are looking at on the 1st, so there is a good chance we will get it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am continuing to pray for this for you Amanda. Thanks for updating us. I am glad there are at least some options available to you.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I will keep you in my prayers. I hope everything works out well.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Whoot!!!!! 


We got our new housing!!!! AND....we don't have to rehome Sophie!!!! YAY!!!! 

The apartment that we went to view on Monday will suit our needs fairly well; it is bigger than our current place, has a place to do our laundry, and is in a nice quiet neighborhood that is about 15 minutes away from where my husband will be working. We met our other tenants (some of them, anyway) and they seem very friendly, too...so another bonus...Lol! 

Now it's just a matter of getting my goaties and horse settled down at my parents house, and then moving down to the cities... and only 16 more days to do it in...eek!!!Lol!!!! :shock:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! WOOT!!

Awesome, Thank the Lord :stars: 

:leap: :wahoo:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

That's great!!!!  :thumb: :greengrin: 

Amen to that!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay!!! Congrats Amanda!!!!! Yayayayayayayayay!!! Our prayers were answered .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I've missed alot! I am so glad to hear everything went well!!!


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Speaking of moving, Chelsey, how did your trip go? Are you moving out to the midwest?


----------

